# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Василий К и Интеллигенты!!! 30 ноября, клуб Копирайт

## Salomea

Поэт, совмещающий просторечия и самояз с энциклопедическими терминами, грубость с нежностью, прямолинейную лозунговость с философичностью размышлений; музыкант, легко владеющий инструментом, но не стесняющийся подавать его с животной примитивностью; создающий красивые мелодические построения, запросто разрушаемые частоколом грубых риффов; использующий мировой опыт рок-н-ролла, нисколько не заботясь о его «идеологической чистоте»; звукорежиссер, заставляющий китайские «буханки» выдавать кристально чистый и прозрачный звук и захлебываться в хрипе аппаратуру класса hi-end – т.е. творец-созидатель и провокатор-разрушитель.

http://vkontakte.ru/club1019035
http://vkontakte.ru/event21720976

начало в 20.00
вход 60 грн
справки и резерв столов 050-333-58-71
ул. Б. Арнаутская, 100

----------


## Олежка

Обязательно будем!!!!

----------

